# war mal jemand im kleinwalsertal?



## JarJarBings (20. Mai 2010)

ich war da zwar schon gefühlte 100x, aber nur zum wandern. und immer, wenn ich biker sah, hab ich gedacht, dass die doch komplett ein rad abhaben. 
aber dieses wochenende wollen mein mann und ich dort 2 biketouren machen.
eine geht um den ifen rum zur schwarzwasserhütte, kennt jemand die tour? das stück siebratsgfäll bis zur hütte, muss man da schieben? bei google earth sind es schwer danach aus, der rest scheint aber fahrbar. 
und dann gäbe es noch die kleine grenztour über söllereck, daran werden wir uns auch mal wagen. 
würd mich freuen, wenn mir jemand ein paar erfahrungen berichten könnte.


----------



## kamikater (20. Mai 2010)

Ich erinnere, dass im alten Moser-Führer bei der Ifen-Runde so etwas wie "sinnlose Unternehmung" stand  Es ist tatsächlich eine ziemlich üble Schieberei. Ab der Schwarzwasserhütte geht es dann ganz gut, soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (20. Mai 2010)

am hohen ifen war ich mal ski fahren --- war ganz ordentlich steil - hihi


----------



## JarJarBings (20. Mai 2010)

stand auch dabei, warum sinnlos???
und ja, ski gefahren bin ich da auch schon, aber ich hoffe, dass ich das am wochenende nicht mehr muss...


----------



## kamikater (20. Mai 2010)

> stand auch dabei, warum sinnlos???


Weil's mit einer Mountainbike-Tour eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu tun hat sonder eher eine Wanderung mit ca. 12 kg Gepäck ist


----------



## JarJarBings (20. Mai 2010)

ah, steht das auch so da oder warst du selbst mal dort?


----------



## kamikater (20. Mai 2010)

Ich bin die Tour vor Jahren mal gefahren und es war eine üble Schieberei teilweise über enge Treppen hoch! Ich würde mal sagen, es gibt empfehlenswertere Touren! Aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## JarJarBings (20. Mai 2010)

hm, auf google earth sieht es halt nicht danach aus, vielleicht reden wir von verschiedenen touren oder sie wurde inzwischen abgeändert, um das von dir beschriebene problem zu vermeiden. 
das stück hoch zur kuppe, wo es dann zur hütte geht, sieht durchaus nach schieben aus, aber wenn das alles wäre, wär es ja okay.


----------



## kamikater (20. Mai 2010)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.bike-park-taunus.de/printable/weitere-touren/rund-um-den-hohen-ifen.php

Das ist etwa die Tour, die ich gefahren bin. Sind halt 500 hmm schieben/tragen.


----------



## JarJarBings (20. Mai 2010)

500hmm wären ja toll. ;-)
danke für den link. 
 ich glaub, ich weiß, welche stelle gemeint ist, aber ich kann fast net glauben, dass das 500hm sein sollen.
da sag ich nur: carbon statt kondition.


----------



## JarJarBings (25. Mai 2010)

boah, alter schwede!!! 
wir haben's echt probiert. wir sind gekommen bis zur tragepassage hoch zum gerlachsattel, wie der pass heißt, weiß ich grad net. etwa in der hälfte haben wir aufgegeben, auch im hinblick darauf, dass auf dem gerlachsattel noch schnee lag, knietief bis zur schwarzwasserhütte, hatten wanderer uns erzählt.
also sind wir die tragepassage wieder runter  und die 40km wieder zurückgefahren.
ich hätte das nicht mehr geschafft, diese 1,5km bis zur schwarzwasserhütte, unglaublich....
also die tour kann ich echt nicht empfehlen, 30% steigung, nur geröll und fels, selbst zum wandern echt hardcore, aber mit bike absolut mein untergang....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (25. Mai 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> 30% steigung, nur geröll und fels, selbst zum wandern echt hardcore



ich habe alles was ich nicht wissen wollte ausgefiltert und stelle fest: 

....von oben nach unten (also in der richtigen Richtung) bestimmt schön


(das sollte ein Witz sein: HA HA)

Gerlachsattel bestimmt kein Kindergeburtstag!


----------



## JarJarBings (25. Mai 2010)

also da das bergabschleppen meines carbonrads irgendwann schon zur qual wurde, hab ich echt gedacht, fahren wär ja besser, aber das geht echt gar nicht. also nicht nur, dass ich es eh nicht täte , es ist irgendwie auch "anders" nicht machbar.


----------



## kamikater (25. Mai 2010)

Hab' dir ja gesagt, dass das bis zum Gerachsattel eine üble Geschichte ist 
Wenn dann auch noch Schnee liegt, ist es schon Schei$$e!


----------



## JarJarBings (26. Mai 2010)

ja, hast du, und ich hab mit viel gerechnet, aber net damit. schnee lag dort noch keiner, wir mussten nur 2 kleinere schneefelder überqueren auf dem weg zu dem wasserfall. an dem wasserfall hoch war auch kein schnee, nur oben auf dem gerlachsattel, aber soweit sind wir ja dann gar nicht gegangen...


----------

